# here comes the noob questions



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

so i have just recently acquired a marlin 3079 which is a lever action 30-30. if i were to put a scope on it what would you guys suggest? i may do some hunting but more for the sport of shooting. and for this reason i dont want a super expensive scope. any suggestions?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Weaver straight 4x or any other used scope with middle of the road pricing. Leopold, another good choice.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

so just a straight 4x and not variable?


----------



## Five Prongs Of Fury (Apr 15, 2008)

I would go with a variable. Never know when a little more magnification might be necessary, especially if you ever plan on deer hunting with it.


----------



## ghost95 (May 4, 2009)

I've been real happy with the Redfield Revolution 3 x 9 x 42. I'm using it on a .308 and it seems to hold zero very well and has consistent and repeatable adjustments. Not very pricy either. Mine has the standard duplex reticle.


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

A fixed 4x is all you need for a 30-30. A variable unless it was something like a 1-4x is unnecessary and pointless on a 30-30 IMO. A 30-30 is sometimes preferred as a "brush gun" as it can quickly put rounds down range at deer running in the brush. Anything over 4x has too narrow of a FOV and a variable in the price youre going to want to pay will have too short of an eye relief. All of this takes the advantages of a 30-30 out of the picture...pun intended.

So, a fixed 4x, 1-4x variable, a reflex or even a good set of iron sights would be ideal.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

JD7.62 said:


> A fixed 4x is all you need for a 30-30. A variable unless it was something like a 1-4x is unnecessary and pointless on a 30-30 IMO. A 30-30 is sometimes preferred as a "brush gun" as it can quickly put rounds down range at deer running in the brush. Anything over 4x has too narrow of a FOV and a variable in the price youre going to want to pay will have too short of an eye relief. All of this takes the advantages of a 30-30 out of the picture...pun intended.
> 
> So, a fixed 4x, 1-4x variable, a reflex or even a good set of iron sights would be ideal.


Agreed!


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

My 444 marlin has iron sights. If i were to scope a marlin i would put a low power variable on it. Either a 1-4x (first choice) or a 2-7x. Personally i would rather have rhe 1-4x for the sole reason of being able to shoot with both eyes open with the scope set at 1x magnification. The 4x magnification will give you enough zoom to eaaily take a 150 - 200 yard shot if needed.

And DO NOT use those cheap ass see through mounts. None of them are worth a crap and they force you to raise your head so high to see through the scope you may as well not even have the scope at all. Get some good mounts and forget about using the iron sights.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

I agree with the see through mounts, get some low for the scope mounts, you may need a hammer spur with the low mounts.


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

yukondog said:


> I agree with the see through mounts, get some low for the scope mounts, you may need a hammer spur with the low mounts.


hammer spur?


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

bigbulls said:


> And DO NOT use those cheap ass see through mounts..


im a noob..... what do you mean?


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

> im a noob..... what do you mean?


Junk like this.
http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/prod/See_Through_Scope_Mounts


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

oh ok no i bought a rail that is made to fit my gun..... well a 336 but it has the same mounting holes


----------



## JD7.62 (Feb 13, 2008)

With your recent posts I can see you are completely new to firearms. I highly suggest getting a Ruger 10/22 and learning the basics. That is if you can find any .22lr ammo!


----------



## bdyboarder86 (Apr 25, 2013)

haha i have a 22 and yes you are right ammo is impossible unless you are willing to spend ridiculous prices for it


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

bigbulls said:


> Junk like this.
> http://www.cheaperthandirt.com/prod/See_Through_Scope_Mounts


 
Hahaha.....My 1st rifle Rem 700(used) came from Mike's and has those on there w/ a cheapo tasco 3x9x40 back in 88 and its killed tons of deer....would I buy a set now? noooooo. If I wouldn't have bought Logan his BAR, I would have just got new mounts and scope fer it and he would be using it, so it just collects dust looking purty.....


----------



## bigbulls (Mar 12, 2008)

Ha ha, i did the same thing when i got my first rifle when i was about 12. Remington 7400 in 30-06. Now i know better.


----------



## yukondog (Feb 12, 2013)

A hammer spur is used on the hammer to help with cocking the gun when the scope sits to low and you cant get your thumb on it to cock.


----------



## welldoya (Oct 5, 2007)

bigbulls said:


> Ha ha, i did the same thing when i got my first rifle when i was about 12. Remington 7400 in 30-06. Now i know better.


I had the same gun, same caliber and the same crappy mounts. I don't know why I ever bought them. I hated them and didn't keep them long. In theory, it sounds good but the are very uncomfortable to use.


----------



## huntnflorida (May 24, 2008)

I use a 3-10x50 on my marlin 336. My father uses a 3-9x40 on his 336. I have several rifles, however my 336 is my go to. I've never had a deer take a step after the shot. I use the magnification all the time! We have very strict buck rules and it helps to get a good look at them. If you buy a variable you can always leave it at the lowest setting, if it's fixed you'll never be able to magnify if needed.


----------



## CSA (Oct 23, 2008)

I would say all is sound advice for sure. I think it depends on how you plan on using it. 
 I have had mine since I was 13, got it for Christmas, It was my first deer rifle. It has an original Redfield 3x9 on it, with low mounts and a hammer spur. 
I keep it on three power and then use the zoom as needed, I have taken deer on 3,6,and 9 power. I only ever really needed up to six power,which is when I took a deer at 215 steps which was around the 200yrd mark but 4 power would have been plenty to take the shot.
 The only reason I shot one on 9 power was I was scoping the horns and just dropped down and took a neck shot.
When I target practice at 100yrds or more I zoom in to see the little dot a lot better.
So for me my 3x9 Redfield is perfect,
Oh the reason I keep it on three power is because my first time deer hunting with it had a buck step out within 15 yards of me and I had it on nine power and all I could see was brown, Hard lesson learned at 13.
Hope this helps on your decision .


----------

